# Warm up, reps and sets



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

Couple of questions to help finish off my training plan!! :lift:

1) warm up. What amount of weight should your warm up be with, what sort of rep range should i be looking at doing for a warm up, and should you do a warm up set for every exercise you do.

2) Reps, do you gain more from doing your reps slow or should you get your 8 reps done a quick as possible.

3) Sets, how much time should be taken in between sets, i train with another lad so im guessing as soon as he finishes his set i should start mine, then when i finish he should be straight back on etc. Does the time in between have much effect on muscle growth??

4) Different exercises, how much time should be taken from finishing 1 exercise and starting the next.

e.g say ive just done my sets of flat bench press and im now going to do incline bench press, should there be a gap inbetween or straight into it.

thanks for all your help!!!!


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

You should allways do warm ups before every lift but most of use including myself do not bother, but i would if i were you and im thinking of starting this myself.

Warm ups should be as follows. lift one approx 75-80% max weight, lift two 85-90% of max weight then two sets of your normall lifting weight.

Reps should be slow and controled, do not worry how much or how little you are lifting just make sure you lift well, we aint power lifters but bodybuilders.

As for rest you should have no more than 60-90 seconds rest between sets and changing excersises

HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nice advise

regarding question 2.

depends what your training for mate.

stongmen and other competitors train for strength so they lift the heaviest weight possible at very low reps (usually 1-2) so they have to do explosive training. (iniating white fibers).

Doing reps for size however should always been done in a smooth controlled fashion, if you are not controlling the rep properly then the exercise is wasted and you risk injury.

i believe the 10-12 rep range is better,ive had more success of that rep range then any other.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> i believe the 10-12 rep range is better,ive had more success of that rep range then any other.


Dont want to come of the original question but killer, i allways thought 6 to 8 reps were better to build size, i have posted a new thread regarding a new workout in training section so if you can add some advice m8 that would be good.


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

My chest day is

Flat bench press

Incline Bench Press

Flat Fly's

if im doing 3 warm up sets and 2 full sets for each exercise, im surely going to be over training. im only currently able to bench press 35k + bar to max 8 reps. im trying to get the strength up so i can lift heavier.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

That would be two warm ups which would be fairly easy and only two hard sets. think you better get a calculater lol,

As for over training, every body re-acts differently, in the book Brawn this is the best method to use and only work out twice a week with basic exercises.

as for wieght as "killer" says, are you bodybuilding or just trying to get stronger, if you are bodybuilding dont worry about weight too much as you will slowly get stronger as you get bigger


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

1. Do whatever warm ups are necessary for you. That depends on the exercise you're doing and the weight you're using. For example, if you're about to squat 200kg, you'll need a whole lot more warm-ups than if you were about to barbell curl 50kg. Typically for compound work you would want 2-4 warm-up sets done progressively.

2. SLOW negative. The positive depends on your goals. If you're looking for strength and power, then you want an explosive positive. If you're just going for mass, slow it down a little. But always, always slow negative.

3. However long you want. Personally I feel that you should take as long as necessary so that you're not just going to cardiovascular failure. This could be 60 seconds, or it could be 5 minutes.

4. Same as 3.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Danny said:


> My chest day is
> 
> Flat bench press
> 
> ...


I would do:

bar x 20

bar + 20kg x 8

bar + 30kg x 3

rest

bar + 35kg x max

Drop the flat flys... they're pointless at this level. And rotate dips in there occasionally... they're a proven mass/strength builder.


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

TYSON said:


> Warm ups should be as follows. lift one approx 75-80% max weight, lift two 85-90% of max weight then two sets of your normall lifting weight.


i make that 5


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Lift one = 1 set of 75 -80%

lift two = 1 set of 85-90%

2 sets of heavy

i make that 4 sets


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

TYSON said:


> Lift one = 1 set of 75 -80%
> 
> lift two = 1 set of 85-90%
> 
> ...


That's starting a bit high don't you think? Maybe in his case with 35kg that's not so bad, but for someone deadlifting 220kg, that means the first warm-up should be with about 165-175kg?


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

agree but with the weight he is lifting it should be ok dont you think, any way i was showing him how to add up lol


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

ok, im after gaining mass, i always thought that to gain massive muscles you had to lift very heavy weights, is that not true???

my work out is

chest (10 sets inc warmup), tri's (5 sets in warm up) on monday

flat bench press

incline bench press

flat flys

bench dips

upright dips

tricep pull downs

Legs, shoulders (both 10sets inc warm up) on wednesday

squats

seated press

leg extensions

leg curls

calf raises

dumbbell press

upright rows

front lats

Back (10 sets inc warm up), Biceps (5 sets in warm up) on friday

close pulldowns

wide pulldowns

bent over rows

dead lifts

arm curls

bar curls

pull ups

Aims are simply to get muscle, food isnt to bad at the moment but am so confussed with the training programs. if im only lifting light weights to 6-8 reps then im not going to develop aim i??? they way i do it is when i get to 8 up the weights, but always aim for at least 6.

im well confussed now, do i need to be lifting bigger weights to get bigger or just doing my max weight perfectly done


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

TYSON said:


> Lift one = 1 set of 75 -80%
> 
> lift two = 1 set of 85-90%
> 
> ...


badly wrote i think, should really have been first lift, second lift, the way u wrote it sounds like 5 lifts, your mistake


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes you need to lift heavy but strict, you dont need to lift super heavy, you need to use the musles to make them grow. To be honest every one has their own views. I started the same as you, started light and could feel the pump and the muscles burning, as i got carried away and added weight then more weight ect: i began to loose the burn/pump and concentrated more on the amount of weight i was lifting, this soons kills your workout. You do need to lift heavy but not to your extreme maximum, work the muscles.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

No your just thick:rolleyes:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Danny said:


> im well confussed now, do i need to be lifting bigger weights to get bigger or just doing my max weight perfectly done


You need to progressively lift more each week keeping perfect form. That's all. Yes, you need heavy weight, but there's no point in trying to lift 100kg if you can now only lift 55... you need to build up slowly and gradually, adding maybe 1-2kg/week.

You're doing too much each workout IMO.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

If you are aiming for 'massive muscles' then your rep range should be higher, more like 10-12. This is optimal for Hypertrophy.

You will still grow at 6-8 but this is mainly for developing strength.

The reasons for the above are complicated and to do with fibre type activation, a good programme to follow would be HST (hypertrophy specific training) it really works, I have two clients on it and they have gained 5.5kg average each in 8 weeks (including 2 weeks lay off)! with an increase of over 100% in 1 RM strength on some exercises. The HST system also comes with a recommended diet.

http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/

Alternatively Chef x will have a training programme out soon called opportunitas which I am eagerly awaiting:

http://www.regimenx.com/oppurtunitas-training.asp

The important thing is to over eat and make it good clean food with plenty of quality protein, have you looked at the Diatia yet? This is the dogs bo**ox imo.

http://www.regimenx.com/diatia-eating.asp

Follow either of these programmes and diets and you will definately gain quality muscle. If you are a beginner, then an increase of 0.5-1 lb per week is not unthinkable if you do things right.

HTH

SD


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

if i do any less id be doing nothing,im only doing about 4 exercises per body part, maximum of 2 full work outs per body part. is that still to much

should i just do,

chest, flat bench press, incline bench press

tris, bench and upright dips

back, deadlifts and pull downs

biceps, dumbbell and flat bar curls

shoulders, dumbbell press and upright rows

legs, squats and press + calf raises.

surely that isnt enough each week to get bigger and stronger,


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Danny said:


> if i do any less id be doing nothing,im only doing about 4 exercises per body part, maximum of 2 full work outs per body part. is that still to much
> 
> should i just do,
> 
> ...


It sure is matey!

As long as the sets are done to failure within a decent rep range so 10-12 IMO for your goals.

You have the 'Big Three' in there, Bench Press, Deadlifts, Squats. No Hamstrings though? try SLDL!

HTH

SD


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

will that allow u to get stronger tho as well as build bigger muscles, the smallest weights in the gym are 1.5kg so it would mean an extra 3kg each time i go up in weight


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

IMO that wouldnt be good, you need to sneak the weight up without your body noticing ie; adding 1/2lb if possable. this is easy really if you know some one who works with metal or even make something your self that only weighs 1/2 lb that way your body will hardly notice you adding and in turn you will get stronger


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

so going up in 3kg is to much


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Danny said:


> will that allow u to get stronger tho as well as build bigger muscles, the smallest weights in the gym are 1.5kg so it would mean an extra 3kg each time i go up in weight


Not sure what you mean mate?

You should aim to gain by 5-10% per week on each lift, this can be achieved by increasing the weight or the reps.

If you are sticking to a rep range 10-12 for example, you should up the weight 5% every time you can do 12 reps on all two or three of your sets (warmup not included) use that as your guide as some weeks you will gain more strength than others, so rigidly sticking to a set weight increase could slow your progress or make you peak too soon.

SD


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

Danny said:


> should i just do,
> 
> chest, flat bench press, incline bench press
> 
> ...


is that a better training plan doing 2 warm up and 2 full sets for each exercises. basically 8 exercises per body part but only 4 full sets.

anybody give me so advice on this please


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

IMHO

I use a body core warm up aka bike for 3 to 5 minutes first

I use about 75% of my target set as a warm up

Ionly do 1 warm up set per bodypart

I do my warm up reps at the same tempo as the main set(s)

as far as rest between sets/exercises I use around 45 seconds to 1 minutes between

I follow the "condition to react upon demand" philosophy


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ChefX said:


> I follow the "condition to react upon demand" philosophy


can you expand on that please chef (sorry to hear about your mum)


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

samurai69 said:


> can you expand on that please chef (sorry to hear about your mum)


(Thanks on the mum part, time will tell ... again)

The condition to react upon demand comes from Combat

You don't tell the opponent to wait while you warm up to keep from getting an injury. LOL 

Also for most poeople their form is so bad they need the warm ups 

I suggest practice controlled lifting, proper form and such to prevent injuries.

Many times I have had advanced lifters walk in to my gyms and when we corrected their form the weight used was far lower than they normally used, but results were better (there is a place for cheating as well but 99% of te time its wrong)

Pavel teaches some good techniques for safer lifting that increases teh ability to workout cold.

There are exceptions to this (as always), examples when you get to maximum lifts for olympic lifting, certain balistic sports it can help, ect. :lift:


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

anybody have a look at the above routine, any ideas please

am i aiming for 6-8 or 10-12 reps to gain both strength and mass


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

another question, how do u make your muscles rock solid, does that come with time or is there a certain way of training that acheives this??

also, everyone else seems to have massive viens sticking out from all over there body, im not like that, should i be or does that again come with time


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Veins are a combination of low bodyweight and genetics, and well certain gears like EQ.

70% of your max will work 90% of your fast and slow twitch muscles.

I warm up and pyramid up and get used to the weight and save myself for

1 set to failure. That set is everything and I dont stop at a desired rep but this is failure.

This is all you need. Dont go back down and do another set as this would be borderline overtraining.

This works well for strengh.

I do 4 sets of bench, 4 sets of inclines and only 1 workset for each. Thats it. I get stronger and bigger doing it this way.

Rock hard muscles, some guys get them and some dont, unless one is on gear then everybody is rock hard.

Remember the coordination of flexing and the intensity of flexing plays a factor too.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Veins are a combination of low bodyweight and genetics, and well certain gears like EQ.
> 
> 70% of your max will work 90% of your fast and slow twitch muscles.
> 
> ...


Kick-ass post Hacks!

But don't you find that you stall eventually when constantly trying to go to failure week in and week out? Do you not periodise at all?

That's certainly what killed my run of Mentzer HIT - I got immense (and I mean going from 3 reps to 8 reps at the same weight between TWO workouts) strength gains for a period of around 4-5 weeks... and then **** stalled. Had I known then what I know now, I'd have backed off the intensity for 2 weeks and then gradually work back up. However, as I was a retard back then, I just added more volume and regressed 

What do you do to prevent stalling if you're going flat out each time?


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

Danny said:



> my work out is
> 
> chest (10 sets inc warmup), tri's (5 sets in warm up) on monday
> 
> ...


is there to much volume in this at the moment. should i cut back and do more sets on the main exercises, bench press, shoulder press, squats, deads etc


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Danny said:


> is there to much volume in this at the moment. should i cut back and do more sets on the main exercises, bench press, shoulder press, squats, deads etc


Just drop everything but the main exercises and it will work nicely I'm sure. All you can do is try it and find out. If you're not gaining on it, then that's the time to worry. What I'm trying to do is save you the hassle of wasting your time on a high volume routine only to find out that it doesn't work (and it doesn't for 90% of people).


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

ok my (next) new training plan

Chest

Bench Press, 1 @ 70% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 80% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 90% 6-8 reps, 1 @ max to max reps

Incline Press, 1 @ 70% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 80% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 90% 6-8 reps, 1 @ max to max reps

Tris

Slight Decline Close Grip Bench Press, 1 @ 70% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 80% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 90% 6-8 reps, 1 @ max to max reps

Skullcrushes or Pull downs, 1 @ 70% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 80% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 90% 6-8 reps, 1 @ max to max reps

Shoulders

Dumbbell press, 1 @ 70% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 80% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 90% 6-8 reps, 1 @ max to max reps

Upright Rows, 1 @ 70% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 80% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 90% 6-8 reps, 1 @ max to max reps

Back

Deadlifts, 1 @ 70% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 80% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 90% 6-8 reps, 1 @ max to max reps

Pulldowns (wide or close) or bentover rows , 1 @ 70% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 80% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 90% 6-8 reps, 1 @ max to max reps

Biceps

Dumbbell curls, 1 @ 70% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 80% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 90% 6-8 reps, 1 @ max to max reps

Ezy Bar Curls, 1 @ 70% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 80% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 90% 6-8 reps, 1 @ max to max reps

Legs

Squats,1 @ 70% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 80% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ max to max reps

Leg Press, 1 @ 70% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 80% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ max to max reps

Calf Raises, 1 @ 70% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 80% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ max to max reps

Leg Extensions, 1 @ 70% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 80% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ max to max reps

Hamstring Curls, 1 @ 70% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ 80% - 10-12 reps, 1 @ max to max reps

any thoughts, not many exercises (2 per body part), upping the weight each set, hoping to add about 5% to my max lift each week. Im hoping this will get both better gains in strenght and mass.

Thoughts please


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

That looks 100 times better, and if you stick to it WITHOUT adding anything, I am sure you will do well. Adjust it if you're not progressing.

5% each week is quite optimistic. It is best to load by a tiny amount each week - the gains keep coming for longer then.

The only thing I will say is that I think you're doing too many warm-ups for smaller muscle groups, and your larger muscle groups are starting too heavy with the warm-ups. Although you can judge this by trying it out.


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

ok so maybe 50%, 60%, 80%, then max for chest, shoulders, legs and back.

and

50%, 75% max for bi's and tri's


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Danny said:


> ok so maybe 50%, 60%, 80%, then max for chest, shoulders, legs and back.
> 
> and
> 
> 50%, 75% max for bi's and tri's


Yes that would be a lot nicer. You could even pyramid the warm-ups, so do 12 reps with 50%, then 8 reps with 60% then just a couple of reps with 80% to get used to the heavier weights.

Just be sure not to tire yourself out on warm-ups at all. They should be just that - warm-ups to get you ready for your big set(s). Don't let them wear you out before you begin!


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

Cheers big, excellent advice and im actually looking forward to this, seems strange to cut the volume down so much but its everyones advice and id be stupid not to try it.

The aim is to get stronger and bigger and i'll be able to monitor it alot better with this low volume.

gonna do each exercise nice and slow and high intensity between sets and changing exercise and hopefully will have some good results.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

big said:


> But don't you find that you stall eventually when constantly trying to go to failure week in and week out? Do you not periodise at all?
> 
> What do you do to prevent stalling if you're going flat out each time?


I am focusing on my back at the moment and going balls to the wall with that right now. Strength is going through the roof right now on my bent over rowing exercises. I push it as hard as I can on that exercise at the moment.

Im taking it easy on chest and shoulders at the moment due to recovery of an injury. Im also taking it easy on the dead lifts as I just started them about a month ago so every week Im going up in them and will take it easy and figure out that the plateau will be months from now.

When periodising, this is really only needed when you plateau.

If the jumps are not that severe then you will be able to take that swing (strenght curve) higher than being in a hurry to get there like in a month.

I look at it kindof like you have a piglett (baby pig) you pick him up every day and hold him, about a year later he is a hundred pounds and you are still picking him up each day. after another year, it weights 200 lbs and you pick him up every day. Now 3 years go buy and you are still picking him up and he weighs 300 lbs.

I know that is kindof a crude analagy but you get the picture.

I know I used to get stronger each workout and I pushed it hard each workout and hit a plateau at about month 3.

I know now that if I set that lifting curve lower I could have been higher but it would take lets say a year not 3 months.

This would also help to not get injured too.


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

do u class shoulders as a big or small muscle, ive had a few different answers

and when doing pulldowns, which are better, wide or close or both needed


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice Hacks. That's more of less how I look at things too. I also only drop back the weight when I stall - that's exactly how periodisation is as I see it. I'm glad we're on the same page.

BTW, once that pig of yours gets to 300lbs, you'd probably get better gains by eating it


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Danny said:


> do u class shoulders as a big or small muscle, ive had a few different answers
> 
> and when doing pulldowns, which are better, wide or close or both needed


Shoulders are a small group.

Legs and back are the only true big groups.

Chest is medium at most.

Most people chronically overtrain the small groups and ironically neglect the bigger groups that probably COULD take the pounding. I would say at least 50% of your lifts should be compound back or leg exercises.

For pulldowns, wide grip (and palms out) is better for lats, and close grip (and palms facing in) is better for bis.


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

ok nice 1, when you say hammer back and legs, is 3 exercises (deadlifts, pulldowns, bent over rows) to much doing my above 3 warm up 1 max split.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Danny said:


> ok nice 1, when you say hammer back and legs, is 3 exercises (deadlifts, pulldowns, bent over rows) to much doing my above 3 warm up 1 max split.


Yes that should be fine - those are the perfect back exercises to be doing - but once you get strong enough, swap out the pulldowns for chins (chins are better). Be real careful when maxing on deads. Perfect form is paramount.


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

ok super stuff, gonna start lightish with deads and squats and work up because im tall and not very strong in my lower back so dont want to go stupid and kill myself before im ready to.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

big said:


> Yes that should be fine - those are the perfect back exercises to be doing - but once you get strong enough, swap out the pulldowns for chins (chins are better). Be real careful when maxing on deads. Perfect form is paramount.


I completly agree with the chins being better.

Most guys wont do them cuz they only can do one or two. But if you can get one you can eventually get two.

If you get two you will eventually get 10 :bounce:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I completly agree with the chins being better.
> 
> Most guys wont do them cuz they only can do one or two. But if you can get one you can eventually get two.
> 
> If you get two you will eventually get 10 :bounce:


True - plus you can do negatives which are great strength builders.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I completly agree with the chins being better.
> 
> Most guys wont do them cuz they only can do one or two. But if you can get one you can eventually get two.
> 
> If you get two you will eventually get 10 :bounce:


Yep chins all the way.


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

what do u mean with positives and negitives. how does this help in training


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Danny said:


> what do u mean with positives and negitives. how does this help in training


Well on chins, the positive part is pulling yourself up, and the negative part is lowering yourself back down again. People can usually do more weight for a negative than they can for a positive. Negatives also build up lots of strength.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Big is correct. Basically Big is saying no excusses just do them.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Heavy negs are excellent, I am going to do these next back workout!!, forgot how good they were. Trouble is I have to use a rope and anormal belt, and never seem to find a comforable position for the weight to hang! any suggestions would be good


----------



## Ultimate Buzz (Feb 11, 2005)

winger said:


> Big is correct. Basically Big is saying no excusses just do them.


I'm doing 3 sets of 10, time to add weight you think?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Ultimate Buzz said:


> I'm doing 3 sets of 10, time to add weight you think?


Yes indeed! The best way to progress with chins is to add weight. Trying to get 11 reps at BW will be FAR more difficult than adding a small amount of weight each week for 10 reps.

The first few weeks do look a little silly when you're hanging 1.25kg, then 2.5, then 3.75, then 5kg from you... but before you know it you'll be strapping 20kg to you for the 10 reps and getting all the girls


----------



## Ultimate Buzz (Feb 11, 2005)

big said:


> Yes indeed! The best way to progress with chins is to add weight. Trying to get 11 reps at BW will be FAR more difficult than adding a small amount of weight each week for 10 reps.
> 
> The first few weeks do look a little silly when you're hanging 1.25kg, then 2.5, then 3.75, then 5kg from you... but before you know it you'll be strapping 20kg to you for the 10 reps and getting all the girls


Better cancel the wife's membership


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

how do u do weighted negatives


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Danny said:


> how do u do weighted negatives


Strap a weight to yourself with a dipping belt and use a step next to the chinning bar.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ultimate Buzz said:


> Better cancel the wife's membership


Ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

1 more question,

last monday i did bench press, this monday i did it again but upped the weight slightly and could hardly push my final (main) set out,

should i be sticking to a certain weight until i can push (say 10-12 reps) on my main set then up the weight, do that weight until again i can push 10-12 reps out and up again.

or should i be upping my weight everyweek and i will just get stronger???


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Danny said:


> 1 more question,
> 
> last monday i did bench press, this monday i did it again but upped the weight slightly and could hardly push my final (main) set out,
> 
> ...


If your routine is right, during a loading phase, you should be adding small amounts of weight each week and getting the same number of reps each time. It's easier to add small weight than it is to do an extra rep in most cases.

If you've upped the weight by a tiny amount and can't get the same number of reps, then it's highly likely that you've overtraining, undereating or both.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big said:


> If your routine is right, during a loading phase, you should be adding small amounts of weight each week and getting the same number of reps each time. It's easier to add small weight than it is to do an extra rep in most cases.
> 
> If you've upped the weight by a tiny amount and can't get the same number of reps, then it's highly likely that you've overtraining, undereating or both.


Spot on!


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

we can only go up in 3kg at a time, is this to much. thats the smallest weight at our gym


----------

